# Horse I may go see?



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

So..I'm horse shopping...I'm talking to this ones dad and thinking about going to see him, my concern is his weight though!! What do you think? Would the vet be able to tell me in a PPE if hes in early stages of any type of metabolic issues? Owner said hes never foundered and isn't fed any grain. His weight just concerns me. I have lots of hills on my trails so I know I could work it off.

Pleasure Saddle Horse For Sale, Pennsylvania, Oxford


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I see a very easy keeper. Looking at all the pics, the horse has varying weight stages. He may be a horse the requires a grazing muzzle or maintenance in a dry lot.

Specify your concern to the vet and simply ask -- can you tell me if this is metabolic or a feed/fitness issue?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Unless he is VERY well trained I see a lot of money for a horse that is not worth that much money.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

something is not right here...I would pass on this guy


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't see anything but a horse that's not in work. No huge crest on his neck, but neck's a little thick. Looks to be really well padded everywhere, going into winter in PA, maybe not a bad thing. IF he's got as many miles as they say and he's done all that they say he's done, and IF he can pass a PPE (basic soundness check), I'd consider him. 

If you go see him and he's fatter than the pics or has a huge crest on his neck that isn't showing up in the pics, then I'd be more concerned about metabolic issues. 

At 8, he's in the prime of his life, you could have 15 or more years good riding left in him on a BTDT, safe horse. IF they're telling the truth about him.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah, everything depends on if they're telling the truth. I just need a horse I can enjoy on the trails myself and that I can train my fiance to ride on...which from talking to his dad he sounds like he fits the bill. I wont pay 3500 for him though, thats for sure. At most I was thinking of offering 2800...if he passed vetcheck/I enjoyed riding him. Thats probably even still too much  I'm just having trouble finding exactly what I want thats within a few hours from me


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I will say I am somewhat guilty of shopping for color. I love dying my dogs/horses...and dying a bay horse is a PITA. I had so much fun putting stars and stripes on my QH for 4th of July parade but its so much harder since hes dark!!! 

Big Bold Experienced Trail Gelding

Other horse we're interested in...also way more then I'd like to pay and 7 hrs away.

Trying to get more info about this guy:
Rocket MAN~Husband Proof~Therapy/Lesson/Trail Horse

and this guy:
black /white 15h paint g 8 yrs laid back good on trail Paint for sale in Rising sun, Maryland :: HorseClicks


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

evilamc said:


> I wont pay 3500 for him though, thats for sure. At most I was thinking of offering 2800...if he passed vetcheck/I enjoyed riding him.


I look at training/temperament/price as MY life insurance policy. Any of these horses, if they have the good, sound training it sounds like they have fall into what I call the "priceless" category because ANYONE can ride them and be safe. 

Just on general principals, I will try to negotiate a better price but if I go see a $4000 horse, and he's in my range, if that's what it takes to get well trained, mostly bomb proof, right age, pleasant and safe horse, then that it what I will spend. My rule of thumb is 1st offer might be 15% and I'll expect settle for between 5-10% off the purchase price, IF the horse passes the PPE. 

10% off on your $3500 guy is $350. As a sometime seller, I might not even continue talking to you if you offered me $2800, that's 20% off and asking quite a lot, IMO. It would depend on if I had several others coming to see the horse. 

I'm like you, I want color and I'll pay extra to get it. I'm also a head/ear/neck/headset freak, and if a horse doesn't meet those very first criteria I'm all about, "NEXT". I cannot abide a horse with big, ugly ears, that throws his head around.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Ohh great information. At least I'm not the only one that shops for color...I dunno I just love painting my animals...call me cruel if you want but its fun to me. 

Thanks for the tip about how much to offer. This is only my 2nd time buying a horse so I'm still so new to this. My fiance is "NEXT" to so many horses, driving me crazy! Oh well, hes helping me pay for it and it will probably end up being his horse after he learns to ride and once we move to our own property....so he needs to like how it looks. I'm just trying to find something safe and sound that he can learn on!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I know this is a long drive, but check out horse of your dreams, in ky......she has a beautiful black and white gelding. I will go look at Him if you want!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Link nancy link?!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Evilamc? Are you selling your current horse or just adding to your herd?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The first horse looked like a draft cross and prone to being very easy keepers - some of them (like mine!!) seem to live on thin air which means either stabling or some other sort of restricted grazing when you aren't working the legs off them
The horse pictured out on trails looked good for the job - though being bold doesn't always mean quiet and steady.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

frlsgirl said:


> Evilamc? Are you selling your current horse or just adding to your herd?


Well....thats a tough subject. I'm actually trying to donate him to a college for the study of Lyme. I've been trying to treat his Lyme for the last 2 years, and have spent thousands on treatments....but NOTHING is working. I just can't keep at it and he can be unsafe to ride sometimes...and my fiance wont even attempt to get on him because of that. I thought I had his lyme under control and he seemed to be doing better...but it just came back hard and bad  His numbers are now doubled what they were last year.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

jaydee said:


> The first horse looked like a draft cross and prone to being very easy keepers - some of them (like mine!!) seem to live on thin air which means either stabling or some other sort of restricted grazing when you aren't working the legs off them
> The horse pictured out on trails looked good for the job - though being bold doesn't always mean quiet and steady.


We don't have much pasture, but we do offer free choice hay where I board. BUT we have started putting slow feeder nets on our round bales. Do you think That would be ok? I'd probably put 12-25 miles on whatever horse I buy a week too, lots of hilly miles


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

evilamc said:


> Well....thats a tough subject. I'm actually trying to donate him to a college for the study of Lyme. I've been trying to treat his Lyme for the last 2 years, and have spent thousands on treatments....but NOTHING is working. I just can't keep at it and he can be unsafe to ride sometimes...and my fiance wont even attempt to get on him because of that. I thought I had his lyme under control and he seemed to be doing better...but it just came back hard and bad  His numbers are now doubled what they were last year.


Sorry to hear that. I remember reading about him having lyme on the trail thread but didn't realize it was this bad. Hopefully you can find the right solution for him. :hug:


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

frlsgirl said:


> Sorry to hear that. I remember reading about him having lyme on the trail thread but didn't realize it was this bad. Hopefully you can find the right solution for him. :hug:


Thanks  Yeah, I haven't even been finding ticks on him! So I don't know whats going on. I just don't want to keep riding and pushing him if he is in any pain...and if he can help colleges learn more about the disease then that would be so worth it. Its such an issue over here on the east coast, I'm actually going to include a snap test in my PPE just to make sure I don't buy another horse that already has lyme like Dexter did!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Sorry about the Lymes - they can so easily get re-infected and the little ticks that carry the disease are so easy to miss
It seems to me that if they don't get treated within a certain time period it causes irreversible damage as well.
Re. the easy keepers: they seem to do better on dry lots with hay in slow feeders so you might do OK. I don't know how people manage to keep horses out on pasture 24/7 without them getting overweight. I bought a best part TB a few months ago that was really quite lean bordering on underweight and she's now bordering on overweight just turned out in the day even though she's worked well most days!!!


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

You dye your animals? This is a thing?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm really not a fan of the fact that the riders are hanging on to the mouths of at least 2 of those horses...with curbs. That shows that either the horses 1) are very hot 2) they run through the bit 3) the riders can't ride and have probably caused some training issues with the horses. Especially with that first horse.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

SummerShy said:


> You dye your animals? This is a thing?


I do! I'm a dog groomer in the city and I actually even dye some of my clients dogs 

Customer for halloween last year  This year I'm either making him a tiger, a football player or I had one other idea but it just slipped my mind!









My dog as a growlithe 









customers dog





















With dogs I dye and use airbrush, horses I use airbrush. Still need more practice with horses but its been hard to practice since my horse is dark  lol! It doesn't harm them in ANY way and the dogs always love the extra attention they get. Ha I was rushing on the paint (horse) we were already running late for the parade...I ran out of white that I ahve to use as a base payer when I do my horse...then had like a minute to put some starts on him


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Horse of your dreams Toby is his name.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

greentree said:


> Horse of your dreams Toby is his name.


I checked that paint link out and it says that horse has ringbone if you click his profile, and cannot be ridden long or hard
edit horse with ringbone is smokey not toby.. only paint I saw on their pages


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

gingerscout said:


> I checked that paint link out and it says that horse has ringbone if you click his profile, and cannot be ridden long or hard
> edit horse with ringbone is smokey not toby.. only paint I saw on their pages


Yeah I don't see a Toby either  Ha my fiance JUST linked me smokey like two hours ago...then we noticed it said he had ringbone


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The first horse is built like my walker. $3500 for a walker seems about right. I did notice that the horse is often depicted standing a bit wide (spraddled), the left front.


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Omg those dog pics are amazing!

As far as the first horse- he looks ok in some pics and super fat in others- I'd see if they could send you a "today" pic out of curiosity- maybe you just have to watch his work and feeding. Never hurts to look at him if you have the time!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry! When I read the link, it said Toby, but you are right, it is Smokey, with some ringbone. Guess that's why he is so cheap!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Ha no problem!

Carvin's Cove Stables

So I may go try Datsun and Captain. These people seem to have a great reputation and they're pretty darn cute. Would be fun to go there and just get to ride a couple different horses too! Would love to feel how different gaited horses feel and what not.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

PixiTrix said:


> Omg those dog pics are amazing!
> 
> As far as the first horse- he looks ok in some pics and super fat in others- I'd see if they could send you a "today" pic out of curiosity- maybe you just have to watch his work and feeding. Never hurts to look at him if you have the time!


Hehe thanks! I LOVE what I do  Still trying to decide what to make my own darn dogs for halloween! I'm getting married in 3 weeks though so I don't want to dye them till after wedding...Need to be clean cute pups for company 

Tonys dad actually got video of him for me today! Hes just having trouble getting it off his camera, lol! He said if he can't figure it out he'll just send me the memory card! I like his dad, seems like an honest guy. I told him my concerns about his weight and he reassured me he's alright...yes he knows he needs to loose the lbs, hes just going in for surgery so he hasn't been riding. University of Pennsylvania is apparently right down the road from him, and he said he could have them present even when I came out to give me his clean bill of health lol!


----------



## xXcre8tiveXx (Jun 1, 2013)

walkers tend to be on the reactive/hot side, if they and you have not had proper training it can be a dangerous situation....


----------



## gibby (Feb 21, 2013)

You are in my area - at least looking in my area. I'm not far from Rising Sun. Have you tried some of the facebook groups? There is Cecil County Horse Consignment, Free horses to GOOD homes in de,nj,pa,md and wv, 
ISO Horses in PA, DE, NJ, Harford County Horses, and, 
Horses for sale/lease/wanted (not local but I've seen MD, PA, NJ/NY listings.

There are some really nice horses going through these groups for decent prices. 

Good luck.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I'll check those out thanks! I'm in northern va but looking within a few hours to try and find what I'd like.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

evilamc said:


> Ohh great information. At least I'm not the only one that shops for color...I dunno I just love painting my animals...call me cruel if you want but its fun to me.
> 
> Thanks for the tip about how much to offer. This is only my 2nd time buying a horse so I'm still so new to this. My fiance is "NEXT" to so many horses, driving me crazy! Oh well, hes helping me pay for it and it will probably end up being his horse after he learns to ride and once we move to our own property....so he needs to like how it looks. I'm just trying to find something safe and sound that he can learn on!


I don't see how using a temporary, non-toxic paint or color is cruel. If ya want to paint 'em pink, go for it, LOL! 

The tip about your offer is because I'm also a seller and have been known to just walk away from a deal if the buyer is low balling me too much. A lot of that has to do with the buyer's personality/attitude too. If they tell me several things, and then don't follow through, or just really rub me the wrong way I have just shut down the deal. They may or may not be a great person and perfect for the horse, but I'm never going to know because I felt they weren't serious. 

The last horse I sold, I nearly pulled the plug a BUNCH of times and I'm still questioning if I should have. The buyer said, she wanted the horse. Then sent me 2 horses to critique for her. WHAT? Then she was going to send a deposit, but didn't want to send a cashier's check or m.o., wanted me to take a check. I don't do checks PERIOD and told her that up front. Then nothing showed up. She'd set a deadline and then not do what she said she'd do. Then after we'd agreed to a price, I asked $3,000, we agreed on $2500, then she says, "Well hauling is expensive and I need to freshen up her training, will you take $2000?". Wait, it just occurred to you that you need to PAY the hauler to get this horse from OK to the coast? And as stated in her ad, "She's an extra horse and has not been ridden in over a year.", but I got on her from zero and made a video of me and my beginner husband on her. She had a current Coggins & just needed a health certificate to travel. I had her trimmed, de-wormed her, gave her all her vaccines a little early, a bunch of stuff so the buyer wouldn't have to do a whole lot the minute they got her home, I hate when a seller says, as we're loading up, "OH, she needs all her shots, trimmed, teeth floated and I de-wormed 2 years ago.". That kind of stuff just irritates me to death. The hauler was sitting in my driveway and I was sitting at Western UNION because the horse still had not been paid for the DAY she was to leave. I was so freaking furious when the horse left and I'm still wondering if I should have pulled the plug on that deal. 

So, look at lots of horses, take your time and find the right horse. It will be worth it in the long run but if you tell the seller you'll do something, please, follow through with it.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow you're brave to have gone through with that sale!! I'm trying really hard to make sure I"m honest and keep to my words with sellers. My main issue is trying to schedule to see horses since they're all over 2 hours away!!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Video of Tony, not sure if this link will work...

https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=0e24...143&ithint=video,MOV&authkey=!AJc-DzKueGTYU2I


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

the sorrel paint looks draft mix , the two less expensive horses look nice also.
The gaited horses seem to need the contact on the reins, and when I rode a lot, I was taking photos, turning and talking to people, so i like a looser rein.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is on chubby chub.. lol.. he is cute.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

stevenson said:


> he is on chubby chub.. lol.. he is cute.


I know right? How much do you think he does need to lose? I do kidna like him more since hes a stockier build...more what I'm used to, and because he already has experienced giving kids rides! My nephew loves coming out to see the horses...so horse has to be safe for that. Not saying the other two couldn't be, but they don't show it off.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Who's riding him in the Vid? 

I don't think he needs to lose an ounce, I do think he needs condition. He looks part Draft, and I think you said he was? So, he should be on the roundy side. I think he's cute. He's obviously patient.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It took me about 15 min to quit laughing when I saw how this cat had been painted. I was imagining how it would look as it walked.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> So, look at lots of horses, take your time and find the right horse. It will be worth it in the long run but if you tell the seller you'll do something, please, follow through with it.


 I have only bought 4 backyard horses that I really liked, and one had front leg lameness problems. The last one was "Trogdor", (19yo TWH, 2008, RIP) and judging from the seller, who didn't even want to SEE him again, I am convinced that she knew he had Cushings disease. I had never seen a case before and I didn't know.
Sorry for the sellers, but none of them ride well and this horse would have sold long ago if he was a real find. If you buy him and think he will have something wrong with him, and SURPRISE! when you find out what it is. Probably had a bad experience and acts up, or won't trailer or something else that they cannot fix. Where I am, a good horse isn't long on the market, and doesn't need advertising besides word of mouth.

Dreamcatcher, you were DEFINITELY taken advantage of! We see this ALL OF THE TIME in my DH's law practice, with _customers_ NOT paying the full, agreed on price, but expecting full service. Our clients pay the agreed upon fee and follow their legal advice. So, you are not the only business vulnerable to such treatment.
A really good horse is worth paying for, but the original horse you posted is a gamble.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Who's riding him in the Vid?
> 
> I don't think he needs to lose an ounce, I do think he needs condition. He looks part Draft, and I think you said he was? So, he should be on the roundy side. I think he's cute. He's obviously patient.


I believe that's his sister in the video. The owner is older and is going in for surgery next month so hasn't been able to ride. 

Saddlebags, that cat walking would be so funny to see! I went to a dog show a few weekends ago, and my idol was telling a story about how she'll surprise owners by putting little tempory tattoos on dogs bellies...so when they flop over for belly rub its like SURPRISE!! One lady said she TOLD her to put these little stars on her dogs manly parts...and when her husband noticed she told her husband "HEs a rock star now!" lol!!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

evilamc said:


> One lady said she TOLD her to put these little stars on her dogs manly parts...and when her husband noticed she told her husband "HEs a rock star now!" lol!!


 Oy Vey.. I hope she tipped you well, I wouldn't want to paint dog junk for nothing..LOL


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> It took me about 15 min to quit laughing when I saw how this cat had been painted. I was imagining how it would look as it walked.


ROFL! That gives Cat's A** in the Moonlight a WHOLE 'nuther meaning!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Corporal said:


> Dreamcatcher, you were DEFINITELY taken advantage of! We see this ALL OF THE TIME in my DH's law practice, with _customers_ NOT paying the full, agreed on price, but expecting full service. Our clients pay the agreed upon fee and follow their legal advice. So, you are not the only business vulnerable to such treatment.
> A really good horse is worth paying for, but the original horse you posted is a gamble.


LOL! Oh she ended up paying more than she would have if she'd paid full price. Had she met even one of her own deadlines and done what she said she would do, she wouldn't have had to pay all those OUTRAGEOUS Western Union fees. I was mad, hot and tired from being jerked around and embarrassed because in the beginning I had referred her to the hauler and he ended up getting jerked around. 

She did relieve me of any desire to ever sell to another private party. If I'm contacted about a horse now, I ask them to have their trainer contact me as I no long sell to amateurs. That did it.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

gibby said:


> You are in my area - at least looking in my area. I'm not far from Rising Sun. Have you tried some of the facebook groups? There is Cecil County Horse Consignment, Free horses to GOOD homes in de,nj,pa,md and wv,
> ISO Horses in PA, DE, NJ, Harford County Horses, and,
> Horses for sale/lease/wanted (not local but I've seen MD, PA, NJ/NY listings.
> 
> ...


I'm a little late to the party but I am in MD

Also on facebook is
Local Horseman's classifieds
NEW Local Horseman's Classifieds (since the above group is slow on new membership ads.)
de,nj,pa,md, wv and va horses for sale

and also try

TRAIL BUDDIES FOR SALE PAGE


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Ohh ty! I was in two of those already, I just requested to join the trail buddy page though


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I LOVE doing "tattoos" with the chalk paint on animals. I plan on doing one on my horse as soon as i can XD!!!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

So rode Captain and Datsun tonight.

Captains out! He just wasn't what was pictured, sweet boy but pass.

Datsun...omg he was so much fun!

Carvins Cove Stables - Horse For Sale

He needs a little work on a couple things, but nothing I can't handle. Little wiggly for mounting, breaks, backing, leg aids and didn't like having his mouth messed with too much.

I want to go back for a 2nd ride, and then a PPE and lyme test. Trying to decide what a reasonable first offer would be. He does need a little work, but its nothing I can't handle. I can still enjoy the trails while working on it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

evilamc said:


> So rode Captain and Datsun tonight.
> 
> Captains out! He just wasn't what was pictured, sweet boy but pass.
> 
> ...


Is that $3500 pretty par for an asking price for your area? If so, then I might offer $3000 for openers, IF he passes PPE. Unless he does something else that you'll have to correct, then I feel like somewhere between $2750 - 3000 is a good opener. What's your budget? Is $3250 in there? If not try the $2750 and talk about the wiggly mounting (that's enough to make me go NEXT, or that not messing with the mouth, does he toss his head because of it? Or is he tossing his head around because Walkers and gaited horses do tend to have some head sway as part of the movement?


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

If I try to play with his lips he tosses his head away from me. After a few minutes I had him comfortable with me placing my hands on him though, so I could get him over it quickly I think.

For the mounting, he tried to walk off when I first got on, so I didn't get on all the way, and corrected him. Then when I'd put him to mounting block he'd try and wiggle away...so I'd correct. Owner just let me do my thing which was nice, so I got to see HIS true colors and not her hiding it. After a little correction he stood nicely while I got on. I just WILL not get on a horse if it moves while I'm getting on. I've been hurt because of that before so I expect obedience while mounting.

It seems for a solid TROTTER trail horse, its between 1800-4000, and for a walker, 2800-4000. I liked him, so I don't want her to walk away, but I also don't think $3500 is fair since I'll have to put some training into him myself. My budget is about $3500...but saving some always helps. Neither of my saddles fit and I doubt my bridles going to fit so any bit I can save helps since I'm going to need new tack  Darn QH has a GIANT HEAD!!!! Fiance nicknamed him meat head.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Well I should say I don't think either of my saddles will fit. I didn't bring them to try on..they're FQHB though lol..I rode him in a tucker with their medium tree, so semi bars I think that would be?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

evilamc said:


> Well I should say I don't think either of my saddles will fit. I didn't bring them to try on..they're FQHB though lol..I rode him in a tucker with their medium tree, so semi bars I think that would be?


I couldn't even begin to guess. I know most folks out here that have MFTs or TWHs use gaited horse saddles and they're cut a bit differently than regular saddles, farther back to not interfere with shoulder movement I think. So, yeah, probably some new tack would be good.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

evilamc said:


> If I try to play with his lips he tosses his head away from me. After a few minutes I had him comfortable with me placing my hands on him though, so I could get him over it quickly I think.
> 
> For the mounting, he tried to walk off when I first got on, so I didn't get on all the way, and corrected him. Then when I'd put him to mounting block he'd try and wiggle away...so I'd correct. Owner just let me do my thing which was nice, so I got to see HIS true colors and not her hiding it. After a little correction he stood nicely while I got on. I just WILL not get on a horse if it moves while I'm getting on. I've been hurt because of that before so I expect obedience while mounting.
> 
> It seems for a solid TROTTER trail horse, its between 1800-4000, and for a walker, 2800-4000. I liked him, so I don't want her to walk away, but I also don't think $3500 is fair since I'll have to put some training into him myself. My budget is about $3500...but saving some always helps. Neither of my saddles fit and I doubt my bridles going to fit so any bit I can save helps since I'm going to need new tack  Darn QH has a GIANT HEAD!!!! Fiance nicknamed him meat head.


Well, since I would just walk away from a horse that wouldn't stand (for that price) to be mounted, then I would offer her $2750 to start because that's a habit you'll have to correct. And it's one that I see with a lot of the gaited horses. Their owners seem to just jump on and get moving without making sure they have their stirrups and such, so I expect it may be a recurring problem, though, since he's only 5 maybe not too much of one. See what she comes back at. If she drops quickly to $3200 or so, I might take a little longer to come up to $3000, you know? Inch it up $100 at a time. Set your top dollar for THAT horse right now in your mind, and don't go over it. Have that amount in your pocket and don't be afraid to flash it a little bit. Cash is King.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

evilamc said:


> So rode Captain and Datsun tonight.
> 
> Captains out! He just wasn't what was pictured, sweet boy but pass.
> 
> ...


 Just read the whole thread, how exciting for you to have found a horse with potential. In my experience most horse will come with some things to work on, especially at that age and it sounds like he was responsive to your correction so that is a good sign. 

When do you think you'll make an offer?


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

EponaLynn said:


> Just read the whole thread, how exciting for you to have found a horse with potential. In my experience most horse will come with some things to work on, especially at that age and it sounds like he was responsive to your correction so that is a good sign.
> 
> When do you think you'll make an offer?


I'm going to go back next Monday, arrange for vet to be there for PPE and take a second ride and make an offer if all goes well. I just can't remember the last time I had such a blast on a horse. I love my QH and we have fun....but sometimes its like I'm riding a ticking time bomb so I have trouble completely enjoying my rides!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Well, since I would just walk away from a horse that wouldn't stand (for that price) to be mounted, then I would offer her $2750 to start because that's a habit you'll have to correct. And it's one that I see with a lot of the gaited horses. Their owners seem to just jump on and get moving without making sure they have their stirrups and such, so I expect it may be a recurring problem, though, since he's only 5 maybe not too much of one. See what she comes back at. If she drops quickly to $3200 or so, I might take a little longer to come up to $3000, you know? Inch it up $100 at a time. Set your top dollar for THAT horse right now in your mind, and don't go over it. Have that amount in your pocket and don't be afraid to flash it a little bit. Cash is King.


Yes, I'm bringing all cash. I really don't WANT to pay more then $3000 for him, unless he blows me away next ride and isn't wiggly about mounting that time. Wiggly for mounting is a nono for me and I will have to take time to correct that bad habit.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

How'd it go?

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------

